# -7 degrees (Who's Hunting??? )



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

This Saturday's forecast is - 7 degrees for the morning temperature, OUCH!!! 

Well it's been my 1st season hunting and I'm still holding onto my tag. Feel like the season is closing real fast. 

Anyone plan to hunt the a. m. On Saturday? If so what is your "stay warm" setup? 

Also, what is normal deer activity level in this kind of weather. . . is it worth sitting in that kind of COLD?!?!?


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I have hunted pretty hard this year and shot two does so far. Still holding out hope for a buck but I will not be out in that on Sat. That is bitter cold and you have to have on some special gear or just tons of layers. Deer will start grouping up more and the key to finding them is the food. They have to have it for survival right now, so find the food and find the deer.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

This time of year is my favorite time to hunt over a corn pile. I will be out saturday morning and evening. I wear a heated vest and socks with heavy boots. When it gets this cold the deer have to get up and move to eat. Dump out a big corn pile close to a bedding area and they will come. Goodluck


----------



## mar8152 (Sep 22, 2014)

I will be out Saturday, but more leaning towards getting out around 11:30 and hunting til 4ish. 

Stay warm to all those hunting over the next few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Just finally filled my buck tag yesterday the 7th don't give up hope yet they will be out looking for food in the cold.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

not sure if I would sit in those temp's....I do have plenty of down filled gear that would work....if lucky enough to get one, I sure would hate to remove a glove to gut it....I remember past years my hands and fingers were so cold I couldn't wait for them to get into the HOT blood....but then they got colder after that


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

no point in hunting mornings. 4 to dark is the time to be out


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

mine appear mornings but this time of temps I think most anytime would work ....they visit to and from the bedding area, and sometimes mid day for a snack


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've hunted in colder weather before. I started hunting back in 81 and have never missed a hunt because of cold weather. I remember hunting in -13 back many yrs ago with 20mph winds. I got a doe that day and the worst part was cleaning the blood off my hands using snow for water.

but back then I did a lot of ice fishing and remember this one time I was out and started getting cold. so I headed to my truck. I started the motor and it came across the radio that it was -17 plus the wind chill. so hunting at -7 isn't really that bad. if you do get cold and more than likely you will. you can just go for a slow walk for about 300 yrds then start hunting again. any time you can go hunting is a good time to hunt.
sherman


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Well got settled in the stand 15 min before light. Soon after dawn broke I had 4 does and a shooter 8 point 10 yds away at a corn pile. With no buck tag in hand I settled the pin on the first broadside doe and let the arrow fly. Ended the season with a beautiful late season doe.

However it was so cold that the plastic buckle broke on my hunter safety harness when I was unbuckling it. Cold...cold....cold!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Yesterday was the last day of flintlock for most of PA. -4 when I parked the truck. We did drives and saw lots of deer. I missed an 8 pt, my friend and his boy both had misfires and later both missed doe. All in all a great last day for us.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

r9ptbuck said:


> Well got settled in the stand 15 min before light. Soon after dawn broke I had 4 does and a shooter 8 point 10 yds away at a corn pile. With no buck tag in hand I settled the pin on the first broadside doe and let the arrow fly. Ended the season with a beautiful late season doe.
> 
> However it was so cold that the plastic buckle broke on my hunter safety harness when I was unbuckling it. Cold...cold....cold!


Well I never made it out. I've never field dress a deer and I was afraid if I got one I would spend to much time in the cold figuring it out. 

Congrats on the doe!


----------



## mar8152 (Sep 22, 2014)

Was out Saturday afternoon trying out the new tree stand. A lot more comfortable then the ground. Saw 1 but never presented a shot. 

Took a picture from the stand...was up about 15 feet but it looks like I am only a few feet off the ground. 










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Three good words of advice for this thread.....October, November, and early December


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

What county is that picture from? There's no snow there? I went out on Saturday and watched a turnip field to see what came in. I had 7 bucks in the field at one time. The biggest was a 140" 10 point.


----------



## mar8152 (Sep 22, 2014)

Clermont county 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Hardtop said:


> Three good words of advice for this thread.....October, November, and early December


October - Been there done that. 
November - Done that been there. 
December - That there been done. 

Thx for the solid advise!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

January hunting can be excellent. It is one of the best times of the year for predictable patterns on food sources.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Soo the season is over for me this year. I had a blast learning the ways of the woods. Unfortunately, never had the chance to loose an arrow. But man what fun I had. Can't wait till next season. Archery in itself is quite fun to learn. Even though I ended with no meat for my 1st yr at hunting I would definitely recommend the sport to anyone that has been interested in it but never moved on it.


----------



## mar8152 (Sep 22, 2014)

With warm temps on Saturday, anyone heading out?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I will be in the evening. I saw a bunch of deer out today.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

I was lucky enough to get my first coyote the other morning! Saw 6 deer also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

My dad is still deerless for the year so we went out yesterday and put some corn out. seen a decent amount of tracks so hopes are high for him this saturday. good luck to anyone esle that gets out.

also....great shot on the coyote chris. its about that time of the year to bust out the .243 and try and thin out a few. a nice fresh gut pile would be nice to set up over......get it done pops.


----------



## mar8152 (Sep 22, 2014)

I will be at here in southwest Ohio. Temps looking good with highs of 45. It has been a weird year for me. Missed one on opening day of the season 45 mins in. Since then I have seen over 20 deer just never in the right spot. Jumped several walking in, one trip jumped 6 Does together. Will try Saturday to fill my only tag, but also excited to just get out in the woods for a few hours. 

Good luck to all those heading out.


----------

